# Newbie with usual stupid questions



## RobMo

Hello all

Just joined up here and have ordered a Rocket Cellini and Mazzer mini e from BB earlier this morning. On a side note, the reputation of BB is well deserved, Claudette spent a considerable time on the phone talking me through the various machines and as a result I decided not to go for an Elektra MCAL and went for the Cellini instead based on my anticipated usage. Claudette even made a number of recommendations for machines from competitors but I like doing business with companies that have great customer service and personal integrity, I think I'm going to be very happy in a few days (right up to the point where I switch it on a realise I'm complete rubbish) and given I'm a complete newcommer I found Claudette to be really helpful and not at all geeky.

Anyway, back to the point. I'm new to all of this, I've consumed a huge number of shots when out and about and would say I have a reasonably good appreciation of espresso when made by someone else but I'm about to embark on a bit of a learning curve. I suspect my first week or so of ownership is going to be interspersed with quite a bit of bad language and I'll put the machine next to the sink initially to allow for 'rapid processing' of duds. I've researched fairly extensively and understand the principles, but have no experience whatsoever of the bit that happens prior to it arriving in a cup. So what tips would you give me to get started? I appreciate that much of the skill is experience based and quite a bit of coffee needs to go down the plug hole but what would you advise? Does the machine like a hefty tamp and courser grind or lighter tamp and fine grind? What weight do you load the PF with? Is there anything that makes a big difference that's not covered in the manual (or obvious like 'switch it on and let it heat up everything before you start')? What's your cleaning regime - I live in an area with very hard water?

As already stated, I realise that I'll come to find the right personal balance as I gain experience over time, but a starting point would be helpful even if it's not 100% optimum. I've ordered a few small quantities of beans from decent roaters (as per a number of recommendations from sites such as this) to experiment with and I've a tin of Illy beans to waste whilst dialling everything in for the first time.

Any tips appreciated

Rob


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Rob

You've chosen a nice combination of machien and grinder.

Unless your going to be plumbing in then consider using bottled water to stop a lot of issues caused by scale.

The tin of Illy beans will get you into a ballpark but each bean you use will react a wee bit differently to the next. Therefore tweaks are required.

Did you purchase a tamper as well? Make sure you get one that is fairly heavy in itself and does some of the work for you.

Some Rocket machines come with an accessory pack so check the contents before purchasing.

You might want to consider Temptags for the milk (theres a link in my signature) and also training at some point too (depending on how you get on initially)

Enjoy your new machine and grinder.


----------



## RobMo

Thanks Glenn, Claudette advised that the new Rockets come with a half decent tamper so I'll see how I go with the one supplied, otherwise an Espro might appear on the birthday list. It's not plumbed in so I was going to use a brita and perform fairly regular boiler descaling when anything changes. The water here actually tastes OK (you can't really taste anything) but it's mighty hard and the brita does make my kettle pretty much scale free.

I've had a fun morning ordering loads of really useful and useless things. Hopefully the ratio is in my favour!


----------



## SweeneyTodd

Nice combo. I agree, Claudette is brilliant.

I'm in a similar situation to you, brand new machine (not a Rocket) and relatively new grinder (Mahlkonig Vario) which I had previously been using with a Briel (pressurised basket) and Aeropress. So I was dialling in like a virgin all weekend.

The two pieces of advice I would offer are only change one thing at a time (grind, dose, tamp etc) and you don't have to fill the basket to the brim. I got caught out by both of these in my haste to produce something drinkable and poureda lot of coffee down the sink untasted. One reads alot about people using 17-20+g doses, what is not always obvious is that many of these are in VST or LM baskets designed for larger doses. Some stock machines come with baskets that are more tapered and so better suited to smaller doses 14-16g. I started off with 17-18g and whilst the pour started off nicely at about 8 secs, as the pressure built the puck would fracture and I would then get 3-4 oz of crema/dish water in the next 10 seconds. Reducing to 15g made a huge difference and is now even drinkable









I found it too easy to get carried away changing multiple variables and then never getting close to the sweet spot - I ended up burning three 250g bags of beans before I got something drinkable. I also think I should of made notes on what I did/changed and the results on each attempt. There were several times over the weekend when I got close, then changed too many variables at once and was unable to get back to the "almost there" point.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## shrink

my recommendation would be to watch the seattle coffee gear videos on youtube. They use Cellini's all the time, and in fact i think there is a video of them taking a cellini from its box, all the way to brewing a shot.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SeattleCoffeeGear/videos?query=cellini

tons in there that will show you exactly how to use your machine and get some seriously good results from it. I used the same guides to teach me how to get started with my current Fracino Cherub (as its pretty much identical in operation to a cellini).


----------



## RobMo

Thanks for the replies, SweenyTodd- yes, one variable at a time regardless of how may shiny knobs there are to twiddle, and I'll write stuff down. Shrink, useful videos, thanks for that. The Cellini looks a bit bigger than it did on the BB website, might have to do some preparatory work on the other half before the box arrives. I understand that BB double box so it's going to completely freak her out if she's here when it's delivered.


----------



## Charlie B

How long do the temptags last Glen?

Thanks



Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Rob
> 
> You've chosen a nice combination of machien and grinder.
> 
> Unless your going to be plumbing in then consider using bottled water to stop a lot of issues caused by scale.
> 
> The tin of Illy beans will get you into a ballpark but each bean you use will react a wee bit differently to the next. Therefore tweaks are required.
> 
> Did you purchase a tamper as well? Make sure you get one that is fairly heavy in itself and does some of the work for you.
> 
> Some Rocket machines come with an accessory pack so check the contents before purchasing.
> 
> You might want to consider Temptags for the milk (theres a link in my signature) and also training at some point too (depending on how you get on initially)
> 
> Enjoy your new machine and grinder.


----------



## seeq

Charlie B said:


> How long do the temptags last Glen?
> 
> Thanks


I've been using them a while. My large jug gets used about once or twice a week and has had a temptag on it for 9 months, still going strong.

My motta jug I use daily, sometimes a couple of times. I rinse after each use and put it in the dishwasher each week. The themptag on that one lasted six month before the colour stopped changing back as it cooled. It was easy to peel off and replace with a new one.


----------



## Glenn

In a commercial environment they can last 3 months

In the home (as attested by seeq) 9 months is achievable if well looked after


----------



## sarobin

+1 for the temp tags - I've found them invaluable with my Rocket Giotto as the steaming process is very fast!


----------



## Shady

How fast do they react? I have a thermometer at the moment but it is so slow it is usually 20F out


----------



## Charlie B

Seeq, Glenn and Sarobin thanks for the additional input. On to the shopping list the go then....


----------



## Glenn

Shady said:


> How fast do they react?


Very fast.

There's no lag like a thermometer


----------



## sarobin

Yup - they're instant! They've been a real eye-opener, as before now I always hated hot milk and refused it in my coffee, and now I realise that's because (everywhere I've ever been) they heat it too hot leading to that yukky scalded taste. Heating just to 65deg is a completely different taste.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Temptags are a great - much prefer them to faffing around with a thermometer which always seems to get in the way. Wish I'd come across them sooner.


----------



## Steve_S_T

+179 for TempTags. The general instruction of steam until too hot to touch is way too vague and leads to cold/ scorched milk in my house (usually the former), and isn't much help when my 13 year old makes drinks as his touch is a bit more sensitive. TempTags save so much messing around and last night I was showing my son how they work, stopped steaming when the colour changed and popped in my thermometer and the needle shot straight up to bang on 65°. Whilst I was merely impressed, Finn was absolutely amazed. It's witchcraft I tell you.

Steve.


----------



## coffeechap

Where is the best place to get temp tags from


----------



## Steve_S_T

Scroll up to post no 13 by Glenn and see his sig at the bottom.

Steve.


----------



## twistywizard

Just to reenforece temptags are great. I use them on all my jugs now!!


----------



## Steve_S_T

Same here Twisty, just ordered a second sheet so all of my jugs will have them and I'll have spares too. Love 'em.

Steve.

P.s. Thanks for the pin badge Glenn.


----------

